
Ask HN: What are the alternatives to CloudFlare for DDoS protection? - whitepoplar
Given the recent security incident at CloudFlare, I&#x27;m wondering what alternatives there are for DDoS protection. Until CloudFlare came to the market, equivalent DDoS protection could cost you $xx,000 per incident. CloudFlare offered protection for nearly unlimited-size attacks. For $200&#x2F;month. What&#x27;s the best way, in 2017, for a web application to protect itself from large-scale DDoS attacks?
======
WhiteSource1
Look at Incapsula. It's run by a security model and pricing is the same basic
model as a monthly SaaS service. [https://www.incapsula.com/ddos-protection-
services.html](https://www.incapsula.com/ddos-protection-services.html)

You can also see this comparison of Incapsula vs. Cloudflare
[https://www.incapsula.com/incapsula-vs-
cloudflare.html](https://www.incapsula.com/incapsula-vs-cloudflare.html)

